# Liege-Bastogne-Liege



## freeheelwilly (Apr 24, 2006)

That was one of the best bike races I've seen in a while.  I was rooting for Boogerd.  Horner in the top 10 is pretty cool.

On another note, do you think Floyd will factor in the TDF this year?  He's lookin' good but it's early.  Anybody know what other races he intends on entering before the Tour?  Dauphine perhaps?  With Lance gone, the Tour is going to be interesting again.


----------



## nek_crumudgeon (Apr 24, 2006)

I think Floyd needs to probably turn it down a notch, now. If you look at traditional TdF prep, he's basically on target, he's just using different races: Cali, Georgia, etc.. He'll likely do another ramp up around the Dressage de Panne, TdSuiise or similar race in late May.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 27, 2006)

Having ridden for Postal/Discovery and learned their ways, I believe Floyd and the Phonak Team are focusing their efforts for the Tour via Dauphine…Practicing in the French mountains seem to be the best training for the Tour.  I’m beginning to think the Tour favorites to WIN are Floyd and Basso…let’s see what Basso does in the Giro in the next few weeks…he was flying last year before he got sick and lost time in the mountains…the 2006 Giro looks like it's going to be a wide open affair...


----------



## Max (Apr 28, 2006)

If I had to vote for a guy with a lot of heart and spirit, I'd go with Danilo DiLuca.  The guy will attack at the drop of a hat.  The only downside is that he just seems to lack that killer climbing style of someone like Valverde.  I'm not sure if Liqui-Gas is on the tour roster this year or if he's riding the TdeF, but he's always been one of my favorites in the Giro.


----------

